# Tox's Theater Equipment



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, time to finally get around to posting what I have in the theater. It's only used for movies, though I have fed it SD satellite a couple of times when something good was on that I wanted to watch on the screen rather than the 65" DLP RPTV.

123" Stewart Luxus Deluxe StudioTek 130 16:9 screen
DWIN TV3 projector - 720P HD2 DLP
Parasound HALO C2 Processor
2 Parasound HCA-2205AT 5 Channel Amp
Bravo D1 upscaling DVD player
Behringer DSP1124P Feedback Destroyer Pro
Polk Audio Speakers
-RT800I x 2
-CS400I
-RC55I x 2
-F/X50I x 2
Aura bass shakers
And a couple of home made subs until I get around to building an IB.

Seating:
7 Berkline leather recliners
8 antique (1960s) theater seats


----------

